# Qualcomm compra NXP



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 27, 2016)

Acabo de recibir el mensaje que comunica la intención de adquirir NXP por Qualcomm, ya solo dependiendo de la aprobación oficial.




> October 27, 2016
> 
> Dear Friends, Partners and Customers,
> 
> ...



Habiendo sido recién adquirida la empresa Freescale por NXP esta última ahora está siendo adquirida por Qualcomm! Para aquellos no tan familiares con el ámbito de los productores de semiconductores, Qualcomm es una empresa cuyos integrados, "SoC", sistema en un chip, forma el núcleo de muchos celulares, pero también de las placas RaspBerry Pi.

Yo, en mi tiempo activo trabajé por casi una década para la empresa Motorola Semiconductor que luego se dividió y una de las empresas que resultaron fue Freescale. NXP, antes Philips, la empresa por cuyos controladores me decidí, LPCxxx y de sus kits "LPCXPresso" ahora será parte de Qualcomm. Muy bien me puedo imaginar que esto podría crear nuevas variantes de las placas Raspi muy interesantes.

Creo que la magnitud del reto que representa el desarrollo de las cosas del Internet, IoT, de la industria 4.0 y del IIoT y de las infraestructuras relacionadas requiere empresas de mucha potencia y recursos tecnológicos y económicos. Si recordamos que también ARM, la empresa que desarrolla la familia de núcleos ARM por la empresa japonesa tenía su justificación en necesitar recursos humanos y económicos mucho mas grandes que las que tenía.

Vemos que el entorno industrial se está organizando formando potentes empresas en los diferentes sectores que juntos crean el futuro técnico de la humanidad!


----------



## foso (Oct 27, 2016)

Me da pena que texas instruments no haya avanzado con la producción de ARM, se quedó con los cortex A15, y nunca tomo los ARM de 64 bits. Aunque bien ellos los convinan con sus DSP que son poderosos. Otra beaglebone hubiese dado una buena competencia a la raspberry.
Veremos como se comporta esta empresa qualcom, esperemos que sean amigables como freescale y nxp.


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 28, 2016)

Mmmm, siguen persiguiendo el IoT como mantra, si bien no dejan de mencionar automotriz y por supuesto comunicaciones.
Siempre una buena oportunidad para fantasear un poco, nadie tiene la bola de cristal.

Por un lado creo que lo del IoT es marketing para convencer inversores, en el sentido de que para hacerlo masivo la tecnología está hace tiempo, pero el interés/necesidad/costo no está sintonizado en la ecuación de margen de ganancia.

Será interesante ver que sale de fusionar una empresa líder en chips de comunicaciones y micros de altas prestaciones, con una líder en micros y sensores, y firmemente establecida en campo automotriz (es decir, sensores más o menos inteligentes trabajando con red interna vehículo más computadoras a bordo, etc).

¿Harán electrónica para vehículos autónomos intercambiando info entre sí en redes ad-hoc de forma segura? (bueno, seguridad no es un término absoluto, digamos, con nivel de confiabilidad razonable).

También podría ser una maniobra para compensar estados contables, es decir, estas cosas se pueden dar por temas financieros más que por tecnológicos. Mmmm, no me voy a poner a ver los balances de los últimos años de todas esas empresas, mejor me voy a escribir código, o a ver si desempolvo el diseño de esa placa.

Como siempre, el tiempo dirá.

Interesante!!!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hola mi amigo Ardogan. Mirando el tema de los sistemas conectados a la red, en inglés "Connected Devices", que abarca tanta lo que se conoce bajo el tema IoT, IIoT o Industria 4.0 y finalmente pero no de menor importancia, la integración de la tecnología dentro del automóvil y su comunicación hacia el mundo exterior lo siguiente:
Alemania como un país líder en la industria automotriz lleva ya unas 2 décadas integrando cada vez mas sistemas electrónicos. La crisis, resultado de mentir sobre lo que es el consumo de gasolina o diésel, sobre cuanto sale del exosto, se ha decidido por re definir sus objetivos para así poder tomar la posición líder otra vez. Así el el cambio drástico hacia un futuro de coches eléctricos, conectados a la red para lograr objetivos como el de la seguridad y la eficiencia. Esta industria ya lleva algún tiempo dedicado a desarrollar la electrónica requerida. Entre las 600 partes de las cuales consiste un moderno motor de combustión y las muy pocas partes de las que consiste un motor eléctrico implican una gran diferencia de costos. No sigo entrando en detalle, pero se de mi visita a la feria "electronica 2016", que esta industria conforma aquellos con acceso inmediato a la tecnología del controlador i.MX8 en desarrollo por la antigua Freescale, hoy todavía NXP. Aquí el requerimiento de los objetivos de vulnerabilidad exigen el aplicar tecnologías de lo que ARM llama "Trustedzone"!

La industria alemana en el sector industrial está re definiendo de forma drástica el modelo operativo debido al impacto de la digitalización en la industria. Es bien conocido, que los servicios secretos de Israel desarrollaron la software para un ataque masivo a las centrífugas para la producción de material requerido en plantas atómicas y en las bombas correspondientes. Este ataque tomo como objetivo el dañar los equipos de Siemens utilizados para este propósito. Así en una industria de centralizada y digitalizada y conectada a redes dentro de las empresas mismas, "Intranet", como también al Internet requiere del uso de controladores que apoyen la funcionalidad de aislamiento y virtualización!

Gobiernos como el de gringolandia y también el alemán empiezan a crear unidades para subsistir en un mundo ciberiano. El ejemplo que doy indica que lo que peritos ya saben está entrando al mundo legislativo!

Ciertamente, al estado de cosas hoy, todavía no existe el ecosistema que facilite el uso de la virtualización. El tema es muy complejo y su adaptación aún muy inmadura.  Aquellas personas que sepan del tema se les abre un mundo de posibilidades profesional! Seamos en Iberoamérica entre los primeros y no los últimos de embarcar en este mundo que tendrá una grandísima penetración en lugares antes inimaginables!

Es por lo tanto, a mi opinión personal, no un hipe del marketing, sino una revolución que tomara formas de una avalancha visible en un futuro cercano. Cuando todo está conectado a la red, en gringolandia se mostró recientemente una área de ataque que impactó la infraestructura gringa. Si veo que hasta pañales desechables podrían tener su propia dirección del Internet con TCP/IP v6!


----------

